# Wie viel wiegen eure Pcs?



## Dreiradsimulator (20. April 2015)

Hallo, ich würde gerne mal wissen wie viel eure Pcs wiegen. Meiner wiegt 15,6 Kilo


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2015)

Nette Frage... nur weils mich jetzt auch interessiert hat nachgewogen (Personenwaage):

18,2 Kg PC + 6,6 Kg MoRa = 24,8 Kg - darin enthalten etwa 2,2 Kg Wasser.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. April 2015)

Gut du hast auch ein SLI Wakü und ein fetteres Case. Mein System ist ja eher gammliger Durchschnitt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. April 2015)

Eigentlich eine Gute Frage, müsste ich mal wiegen. So viel dürfte bei mir aber nicht rum kommen, wakü hab ich schon einmal keine

mfg


----------



## Sebbi12392 (20. April 2015)

Laut Personen Waage 21,5KG


----------



## jamie (20. April 2015)

Interessante Frage. 

Meine Nanoxia DS1 wiegt 11,5 Kg wegen der Dämmung. Der Inhalt dürfte nicht so schwer sein, da ich mit Luft kühle. Also wohl kaum über 15Kg würde ich vermuten.


----------



## Combi (20. April 2015)

ultra-bigtower mit 8 hdd´s,kompletter wakü...ca 35 kg..+ mora 2 pro ...ca 7kg = ca 42 kilo.

das monster sieht so aus.doch die pics noch in der site gesaved..
bis oben zum roten rand isses ein bigtower,oben drauf sitzt nochmal ein kasten.
da passt ein 2tes pc-system rein,oder 480er radis.


----------



## MrCaedo (20. April 2015)

Mein normales System gut 15kg, aber mein Laufendes Projekt geht garantiert an die 30kg. Alles aus Edelstahl fertigen hat seinen Preis


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. April 2015)

Combi schrieb:


> ultra-bigtower mit 8 hdd´s,kompletter wakü...ca 35 kg..+ mora 2 pro ...ca 7kg = ca 42 kilo.


Ach du verdammte Schoisse!!!!!!! 
Ich dachte 25 Kilo sei schon Mega schwer aber das.....


----------



## derP4computer (20. April 2015)

Das Fractal XL wiegt 18Kg + Hardware würde ich mal so auf 21Kg schätzen ... reicht doch!


----------



## Seabound (21. April 2015)

Combi schrieb:


> ultra-bigtower mit 8 hdd´s,kompletter wakü...ca 35 kg..+ mora 2 pro ...ca 7kg = ca 42 kilo.
> 
> das monster sieht so aus.doch die pics noch in der site gesaved..
> bis oben zum roten rand isses ein bigtower,oben drauf sitzt nochmal ein kasten.
> da passt ein 2tes pc-system rein,oder 480er radis.



Das ist kein Tower, dass ist ein verdammter Serverschrank :0)


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. April 2015)

Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 plus Hardware = warscheinlich 24kg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2015)

Ich komme so auf 19 Kilo, ohne Wasser, SLI und Co


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich komme so auf 19 Kilo, ohne Wasser, SLI und Co


Und mit?


----------



## Helljumper94 (22. April 2015)

32,8 Kilo


----------



## MrCaedo (23. April 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Und mit?



Ich glaube eher, dass Dr Bakterius damit das Gewicht in Relation setzen wollte und meinte, dass er nur einen "normalen" PC hat und nicht, dass er die Sachen bei seiner Berechnung vernachlässigt hat. Siehe seine Signatur.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. April 2015)

Aber oben mit 42 Kilo ist ja auch der Vogel. Ich meinte nicht irgendwie relativiert sondern einfach nur just for Angeben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Und mit?


Derzeitig sind keinerlei dieser Extras verbaut


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Derzeitig sind keinerlei dieser Extras verbaut


Interessant..... Komisch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2015)

> Siehe seine Signatur.


Ich sehe die nicht mal . Ich habe mehrere Rechner und da war was in der Mache, aber habe mich dann um entschieden und den Inhalt in alle Herren Länder verstreut


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich sehe die nicht mal [emoji38]. Ich habe mehrere Rechner und da war was in der Mache, aber habe mich dann um entschieden und den Inhalt in alle Herren Länder verstreut


Meine Rechner Auswahl beschränkt sich auf mein Lenovo T60 mit sterbender HDD und den Spiele PC. Ich kann nur Notebook HDD gegen SSD tauschen, deshalb kann ich nicht den Inhalt des PCs rumtauschen. Ich plane allerdings noch die Anschaffung eines Bastel HTPC. Und eines 860m Notebooks.


----------



## Jolly91 (30. April 2015)

Vielleicht werde ich es einmal nachwiegen bei der nächsten Umbau Aktion, aber das Lian Li A70Fb (Big Tower) hat 8,21Kg. Mit der ganzen Hardware werden es keine 15Kg sein. Das Ding trag ich ja ab und zu in die Halle um es mit dem Kompressor bei 5 - 8 Bar zu reinigen. Und das ist ein guter 100m Weg. Da zeigt sich das Aluminium von seiner guten Seite.


----------



## moonlive (7. Oktober 2019)

bevor ich einen neuen Thread aufmache im Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung und für realitätsfern beschimpft werde, will ich diesen Thread hier "wiederbeleben" (hat google bei meiner Suche ausgespuckt)

Ich hatte vor "in ferner weiter Zukunft" mir einen Rechner zusammenzubasteln, der extrem *leicht* sein soll.
Auf ein Notebook will ich nicht umsteigen, weil die es für gaming unter schlechten bedingungen nur eine kurze lebensdauer haben.
Auf ein leichtes "mini Cube" Gehäuse (falls es das damals Thread: 2015 schon gab) werde ich wohl nicht verzichten können.
Der PC soll halt leicht und transportfähig sein. Für "gaming around the world."
In erster Linie wäre darauf zu achten sowenig Bauteile verbauen wie es nur geht. Und absparungen machen wo es nur geht:
Ich befürchte mal im Kühlerbereich auf ein minimum gehen, auf Aluminium-Hardware umsteigen und soviel wie es geht auf "Fassaden/Bleche und Plastik" verzichten.

Was meint ihr? Ist ein Gaming PC unter 4kg, vorstellbar? Und gibt es leichte Monitore? und kann man die 240V/ 16AStromkabel "reduzieren" also die Kabelstärke?

Ich finde das wäre ein interessantes Projekt, auf SFX-NT umsteigen oder "eingriffe" in die Komponente machen (Lautsprecher modifizieren usw.) und das dann alles ohne Garantie.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Oktober 2019)

DAN Cases 1,25kg
Viel kleiner und leichter wird es nicht.


----------

